
Experimental Vacuum Method Used to Transport Salmon in Washington - curtis
http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2014/06/06/experimental-vacuum-method-used-transport-salmon-washington/
======
curtis
Can you replace fish ladders with pneumatic tubes? These guys seem to think
so.

There are more videos at [http://whooshh.com](http://whooshh.com).

